# Give me the skinny on Snakewood



## Ben Holt (Feb 27, 2016)

i understand it can be a pain to work with but I wanted to start the process on one of my blanks. For those that have been successful, can u please give me the prep and steps u followed. Thx. I'm finally dwindling my practice Designer kits and a looking forward to trying some new kits.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

@woodintyuuu uses it a bunch and can lend some info but I'll tell you what I think. A lot of people will say not to use it. Sure it can crack and sometimes it does but I think you can eliminate some of the problems with it. I have turned pens out of it and I turn a bunch of hairsticks out of it. I know of two sticks that split and I probably didn't do something right.
First off. If I can see a hairline crack I don't use it. That's any wood though for me.
Don't overheat it. Drill slow.
I also give my snake wood a ca bath. I coat it good in thin ca and let as much soak it as it will take.
Hey it's a wood than "can" give you problems but I guess that's kinda like them good looking women. Gotta deal with the possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

oh my gosh...Tony gave good useful information. 
There's hope for you yet.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> oh my gosh...Tony gave good useful information.
> There's hope for you yet.....


I'm fixing to cancel your membership to WB if you don't quit trolling me JACK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Trolling?! Ha...i was in the middle of posting when you posted. So i deleted mine cuz you said everything I was going to. I just let you take credit. Besides....it's my job to troll the riff raff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Aaannd...there goes the hope right out the door...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Trolling?! Ha...i was in the middle of posting when you posted. So i deleted mine cuz you said everything I was going to. I just let you take credit. Besides....it's my job to troll the riff raff.


Yeah yeah yeah I bet. Now quit following me before I ......../.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 27, 2016)

The only thing I'd add to Tony's advice concerns "drill slow".

Don't just "set the rpm speed slow and plow right through it." The drill bit will get hot and that will cause trouble.

I drilled in very short steps (less that 1/4" at a time), and quickly pulled the drill bit out of the material and cooled it off before drilling the next short distance. I used a spray bottle of cold water and a couple of paper towels. If the drill bit is too hot to hold, it's too hot to be drilling snakewood IMO.

It's also good to have a really sharp drill bit -- dull bits get hotter that sharp bits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 27, 2016)

Good luck with that.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> The only thing I'd add to Tony's advice concerns "drill slow".
> 
> Don't just "set the rpm speed slow and plow right through it." The drill bit will get hot and that will cause trouble.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Thanks. Yeah. Not slow speed drilling


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh and also remember some people on here think that they are the only ones who know anything and they have smart a comments about things just because they have been turning pens for 10000 years and nobody else has figure out a way to do anything differently they did they will find a reason to say "it won't work". Take everybodies comments and see what works for you. itsnthe same one or two every time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 28, 2016)

Tony and Duncan have far more experience with Snakewood than I do, so I would take their advice on it.

I will add a couple more things: Use well seasoned/dried material. Ream out the brass tube enough before assembling the pen that fitting the components is a slip fit or a press fit by hand - and set the components in place then with either epoxy or red loctite - the pressure from assembling the pen could also cause the wood to crack. (I ream all my pens down to either a slip fit or a barely press fit before assembly anyways - less stress on the material the pen is made of.)

So far I'm 1 for 4 with Snakewood. My first piece I worked with made it to a finished pen - and then cracked in two different places, from one end of the barrel to the other, within 2 months. My second and third times it didn't make it past drilling. My fourth and latest try I spent a lot more time with it, did the things that were mentioned in this thread. No cracks or problems yet.

Snakewood is absolutely a wood worth trying.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 28, 2016)

In addition to what they said. Be careful turning and sanding. I use carbide, and it can create heat. I also hand sand every piece of snakewood I turn. I learned with the first one that sanding on the lathe is a terrible idea. Any heat can cause the piece to crack. As you'll notice, the common denominator is heat.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff Ford (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm also interested. I have a friend in China that has over 20 tons of snakewood and he gave me a few logs about 8" in diameter and 24" long. Trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff Ford said:


> I'm also interested. I have a friend in China that has over 20 tons of snakewood and he gave me a few logs about 8" in diameter and 24" long. Trying to figure out what to do with it.


Well, if you need my address... I can figure out a few things you can do with it. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 28, 2016)

So wat speed do u recommend turning...high with shallow cuts?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> So wat speed do u recommend turning...high with shallow cuts?


I drill around 900 rpm.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

I guess I better subscribe to this thread and pay attention to what's being suggested because I have a best good friend in Holmes Beach, Florida that's going to sell me a 8" x 24" snakewood log really cheap.

@Jeff Ford

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 28, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I drill around 900 rpm.


Whats ur thought when actually shaping it?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Whats ur thought when actually shaping it?


I spin around 3k. Sharp tools. Light(ish) cuts. Just mainly worry about the heat in drilling and sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Save the snakewood dust from the sanding. Depending on the size of the cracks, use the sanding dust to fill the cracks. Then use thin CA glue over the cracks. Continue sanding....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 28, 2016)

Experience,experience,experience. NO HEAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff Ford (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I guess I better subscribe to this thread and pay attention to what's being suggested because I have a best good friend in Holmes Beach, Florida that's going to sell me a 8" x 24" snakewood log really cheap.
> 
> @Jeff Ford


I lived in China for many years my friend came upon 20 tons of snakewood from Suriname in a trade for fish food of all things. He's been sitting on the snakewood for about eight years now looking for a way to maximize the value. Exporting it out of China is difficult so he's been working the specialty wood market in Shanghai. Before I left, he gave me the logs to take back in a container with my furniture. I have been holding them now for about three years trying to find the right project without wasting so much wood.

In Shanghai there is an open wood market that supplies the furniture builders. Lots of exotic wood (black ebony by the warehouse full).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff Ford said:


> I lived in China for many years my friend came upon 20 tons of snakewood from Suriname in a trade for fish food of all things. He's been sitting on the snakewood for about eight years now looking for a way to maximize the value. Exporting it out of China is difficult so he's been working the specialty wood market in Shanghai. Before I left, he gave me the logs to take back in a container with my furniture. I have been holding them now for about three years trying to find the right project without wasting so much wood.
> 
> In Shanghai there is an open wood market that supplies the furniture builders. Lots of exotic wood (black ebony by the warehouse full).




I tried to be nice. Now it's time for blackmail. Sell me a log cheap or the USDA & IRS will be showing up at your door soon with a search warrant . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I tried to be nice. Now it's time for blackmail. Sell me a log cheap or the USDA & IRS will be showing up at your door soon with a search warrant . . . .


Not that they'd find anything untowards. You will have been "relieved of" the snakewood long before they show up (once I find out where Holmes Beach is on the map)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff Ford said:


> I lived in China for many years my friend came upon 20 tons of snakewood from Suriname in a trade for fish food of all things. He's been sitting on the snakewood for about eight years now looking for a way to maximize the value. Exporting it out of China is difficult so he's been working the specialty wood market in Shanghai. Before I left, he gave me the logs to take back in a container with my furniture. I have been holding them now for about three years trying to find the right project without wasting so much wood.
> 
> In Shanghai there is an open wood market that supplies the furniture builders. Lots of exotic wood (black ebony by the warehouse full).


Hmmmmm how far are you from Mississippi


----------



## Jeff Ford (Feb 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Not that they'd find anything untowards. You will have been "relieved of" the snakewood long before they show up (once I find out where Holmes Beach is on the map)



I know, i know, i know!! I've been there once. Let's go Duncan. Meet me at my place and we'll skeedaddle on down....I have plenty of time...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 4, 2016)

Step #1 complete...I spent 40 minutes doing it but it survived. Now put ca down the barrel and will ream out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 4, 2016)

If you make a knife handle with it hold on to the knife for a while because the snake wood will shrink for sure and you will have to regrind the tang.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 4, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> If you make a knife handle with it hold on to the knife for a while because the snake wood will shrink for sure and you will have to regrind the tang.



Hmm....good to know. How much shrinkage? 1/16-1/8 all around?


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Tony and Duncan have far more experience with Snakewood than I do, so I would take their advice on it.
> 
> I will add a couple more things: Use well seasoned/dried material. Ream out the brass tube enough before assembling the pen that fitting the components is a slip fit or a press fit by hand - and set the components in place then with either epoxy or red loctite - the pressure from assembling the pen could also cause the wood to crack. (I ream all my pens down to either a slip fit or a barely press fit before assembly anyways - less stress on the material the pen is made of.)
> 
> ...


Exactly which red loctite? There is quite a few. Thx

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Exactly which red loctite? There is quite a few. Thx



I use the stuff that says threadlocker on it. I'm not currently using the Loctite brand, but the Permatex brand as I picked up a handful of tubes on clearance somewhere a while ago, but any of the red threadlockers should work well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine have held up good....so far.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine have held up good....so far.
> 
> View attachment 98724



Hopefully mine will look like your first one after I'm done. Fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

Getting there.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 5, 2016)

@ripjack13 what are those pen models?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> @ripjack13 what are those pen models?



Carbara and an Atrax


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....good to know. How much shrinkage? 1/16-1/8 all around?


Less than 1/32nd but enough that you can feel the sharp edge of the tang when you rub your finger across it and it is visible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

Sanding sealer applied. Now for some ca action.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

Pretty happy...nothing split yet. Beautiful wood. With this being my first "big-boy" pen, please critique. Wish the pic was better but I'm working on that too.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2016)

Very nicely done, Ben! You've come a long ways on your fit and finish in a very short amount of time - you should be proud of your work on this one!

(BTW - it's been about 2 months since I assembled my latest attempt at Snakewood. I'm still pulling it out of my pen case at least once a week to check it and make sure it hasn't cracked yet...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 5, 2016)

@Sprung thanks. I applied a lot of your advice. I tried to grind out the inside of the tube as best I could with various dremel bits. It wasn't slip-fit so we will see how it lasts. There was barely any tube left. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Now that looks fantastic Ben! Nicely done man...nicely done....

Keep that one for your self.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

